# Hiatus from WNY



## squab73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I just joined after reading these boards as a guest for I while. I have no acutal martial arts training as of now, but have spent a few weekends with the NYANG where I picked up a few hand to hand/house to house 'moves'. I am current looking into Karv Maga and plan on joining by the end of Febuary once things begin to settle down here from the holidays. I'm also super intrested CQC/CQB training, and am trying to find a 'dojo' (if that) near the Southtowns of Buffalo NY.

Anyways, see you around!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome! I grew up in Cheektowaga. I studied with Tim Hartman.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Jan 11, 2009)

squab73 said:


> Hey guys. I just joined after reading these boards as a guest for I while. I have no acutal martial arts training as of now, but have spent a few weekends with the NYANG where I picked up a few hand to hand/house to house 'moves'. I am current looking into Karv Maga and plan on joining by the end of Febuary once things begin to settle down here from the holidays. I'm also super intrested CQC/CQB training, and am trying to find a 'dojo' (if that) near the Southtowns of Buffalo NY.
> 
> Anyways, see you around!


 


Welcome aboard, you have picked a great place to hang out at.


----------



## squab73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody!


arnisador said:


> Welcome! I grew up in Cheektowaga. I studied with Tim Hartman.


 Really? I too lived there until about 5 years ago. Just off of Union Rd.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2009)

I grew up off of French Rd, and went to W.S.W. Sr. H.S. with Mr. Hartman, the arnis instructor. But that was long ago!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## squab73 (Jan 11, 2009)

arnisador said:


> i grew up off of french rd, and went to w.s.w. Sr. H.s. With mr. Hartman, the arnis instructor. But that was long ago!


 why is there never any snowdays?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2009)

squab73 said:


> why is there never any snowdays?



Heh, here in Indiana the threat of snow closes the schools! My wife (also from upstate NY) and I laugh about it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MasterWright (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 28, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the list.

David


----------

